# CLR on bottles?



## Poeticallyinsane (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought some CLR because my bottles have a lot of rust stains and other crap that wont come off. Before I put any of it on my bottles I would like to know if it is safe? I didnt see anything about using it on glass. One other similar type of cleaner said not to use rust remover on glass. What should I do?


----------



## digdug (Aug 21, 2008)

I have used CLR before on bottles with OK results. I would not use it on an ACL/Painted label bottle though.  I wasn't overly impressed with the CLR results. It helped some.       One thing I have used to remove rust has been Bar Keepers Friend. Similar to Comet, but made for glass, tile, etc.  With that and a little elbow grease rust stains came right off.    Using CLR, be sure and follow the directions and follow the direction on the bottle about gloves!  I tried it without them once, lost a few layers of skin.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2008)

CLR wont hurt glass but its not going to fix "sick" oxidized glass. You have to tumble them to polish that out. it should help with the rust.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2008)

I've used it to remove rust from glass. It works best if you let it soak for a while. I've actually found that I prefer Limeaway, as they have a really thick liquid, but they probably work about the same. Much more fun to use on metal, though. All those bubbles! It's like peroxide on a skinned knee!


----------



## madman (Aug 21, 2008)

hey  clr sucks, dont waste yer money, get some barkeepers friend  and a elcheapo wire brush,  there like 12 inches long and blue, soak them in it and dish soap thats what i use mike


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm like madman, CLR sucks. We dug some sick old glass last year and we got some muratic acid and soaked them for a day and all the dark came off. Just be careful and use goves outside.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. You've all been such a great help!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 23, 2008)

hi krystal,  i tried the clr,  and didn't have much luck with it,  i have a lot better results with bar keepers friend.  i get it at wallmart and it's a lot cheeper then clr. good luck,  rhona


----------

